

AppFog reduce free plan to 512MB RAM, 2 services, 2 instances - lkinc
http://us2.campaign-archive1.com/?u=1899760903034d38a3bb16d8e&id=953771771d&e=16975953ed

======
marktangotango
Seems like to have a service nefarious users can't abuse, you have to throttle
cpu, memory, disk, and requests volume. That's quiet a tall order. Do any of
the PAAS solutions address all four?

------
liuyanghejerry
IMO, "abusive" is just an excuse.

